# Perch Party Boat



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

Any one know of a place on Erie that does this...something similiar to captain nichols or other "party boat" type services 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Swamphound said:


> Any one know of a place on Erie that does this...something similiar to captain nichols or other "party boat" type services
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I'm interested also. I just ck with a Charter Service and they want $500 for 8 hours up to 6 people. I might have to go that route. Also said we should wate till the middle of Aug. or later.


----------



## lost-another-one (Sep 10, 2004)

The only 2 I have found in Mich are Capt. Nic. and Miss Port Austin. The problem
is that the perch haven't been that good out of port austin.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I wonder if Capt. Nic would change lakes. I here he's not doing to good in Lake Michigan. I'll bet he could make it in Lake Erie.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

That is true Capt. N isen't doing to well...Im a first mate on a charter boat out of Toledo Beach Marina. We run a 8 hour trip that is 6 hours of walleye fishing and 2 hours of perch fishing. Its a great way to spend a day.


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

thanks for the reply on the charter service. The sad part is I have a boat, great set up for walleye and perch, but wife is pregnant, due in 3 weeks, and work is nuts so it is still shrinked....Just want to catch a few perch with out all of the work.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Swamphound said:


> thanks for the reply on the charter service. The sad part is I have a boat, great set up for walleye and perch, but wife is pregnant, due in 3 weeks, and work is nuts so it is still shrinked....Just want to catch a few perch with out all of the work.



I'm sure if you supply your boat, there are many people who would be be happy to charter you on it, and do the work of reeling in fish!! :lol:  


what size boat? I know some spots on sag. bay to catch a few if you want to trailer it up this way


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Cap'n Nichols ALSO has BOTH boats up for sale, ya can't pay your bills when your client base is slipping & they are saying negative things about their trip.
I guess South Haven's perchin' isn't doing worth a hoot.

ADs ~
Read Here:

Or Here:


SH - just start preppin' the boat a half hour to an hour a day & she'll be "Good'Nuff" in no time!!
G'luck !
 R


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Check in Port Clinton, Ohio. I've fished on a decent walleye "party" charter from there and saw several other party-style charter boats out there as well. They supply the boat and bait, you bring your own pole and tackle. I believe they do perch too.


----------



## perchslamer (Feb 22, 2004)

I went out on this one in port clinton.

http://www.wecatchfish.com/

It was good caught lots of fish.


----------

